# Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2020: Gaming-PC im Eigenbau



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2020: Gaming-PC im Eigenbau*

						Sie möchten sich Ihren Traum-PC selbst zusammenbauen? Das Timing ist gut, denn das neue PCGH-Sonderheft "Gaming-PC" in der 2020er-Edition hält auf 84 Seiten nicht nur konkrete Produktempfehlungen, sondern auch eine Bauanleitung für angehende Schrauber bereit - sowohl für einen AMD-Ryzen- als auch einen Intel-Core-PC. Daneben liefert das Heft wertvolle Tuning-Tipps für CPU, GPU, RAM sowie die Grafik Ihrer Lieblingsspiele. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt im Handel und als Download: PCGH-Sonderheft 02/2020: Gaming-PC im Eigenbau*


----------



## kuttel-007 (27. Juni 2020)

Ihr müßt mal das Bild vom Mainboard Gigabyte X570 Auros Elite überprüfen.

Das Bild ist von dem Mainboard Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme. 

MFG

Thomas


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2020)

Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2020)

Übrigens, wer Probleme mit dem Download im Computec-Shop hatte - der Download wurde nun korrigiert. Wer Probleme hat, soll sich unter leserpost@pcgameshardware.de melden. 

Danke und sorry für die Umstände!


----------



## redlabour (23. Juli 2020)

Das Heft sollte den Titel: "Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 2020 für Offliner" tragen. Um den Zusammenbau geht es kaum.

Ich habe es heute bekommen - und bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert. B550 & Z490 nur als Randnotizen (Redaktionsschluss) - dazu ist die bebilderte Bauanleitung derart karg und knapp - gefühlt 90% des Heftes sind mit Kurzreviews von Bauteilen versehen statt richtigem Content zum Eigenbau. Nur als Randnotiz - Einbau nur mit Luftkühler? Was ist mit den AIOs? 

Liebe Leute - ich habe seit Jahren kein Heft mehr gekauft - nach diesem erst Recht kein weiteres mehr. Dafür kaufe ich gerne Online Eure aktuelleren Artikel. 

Verwundert bin ich dennoch ..... die paar € sind zu verschmerzen - aber auch eine Lehre. Wenn ich ein Heft kaufe erwarte ich den doppelten redaktionellen Content den ich in einem entsprechenden kostenlosen Onlinetutorial finden würde. Nicht nur ein Viertel.


----------



## BikeRider (27. Juli 2020)

Gibts bei den Eigenbau-PCs ne normale Windows DVD dazu (nenne ich mal so)
oder gibt es, wie bei den PCGH-PCs von Alternate auch nur so eine Recovery DVD dazu, wenn man sich ein Windows dazu kauft ?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (29. Juli 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Gibts bei den Eigenbau-PCs ne normale Windows DVD dazu (nenne ich mal so)
> oder gibt es, wie bei den PCGH-PCs von Alternate auch nur so eine Recovery DVD dazu, wenn man sich ein Windows dazu kauft ?



Windows muss seperat erworben werden, in der Regel mit einem USB-Stick 

..bzw. wenn schon vorhanden inzwischen auch über die Cloud


----------



## raserei (14. August 2020)

Warum steht unter jedem Post "Antworten", wenn mein Post dann nicht als Antwort zu diesem zählt?


----------



## raserei (14. August 2020)

redlabour schrieb:


> Das Heft sollte den Titel: "Kaufberatung Gaming-PC 2020 für Offliner" tragen. Um den Zusammenbau geht es kaum.
> 
> Ich habe es heute bekommen - und bin ehrlich gesagt schockiert. B550 & Z490 nur als Randnotizen (Redaktionsschluss) - dazu ist die bebilderte Bauanleitung derart karg und knapp - gefühlt 90% des Heftes sind mit Kurzreviews von Bauteilen versehen statt richtigem Content zum Eigenbau. Nur als Randnotiz - Einbau nur mit Luftkühler? Was ist mit den AIOs?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info.


----------

